# mount for Elite 7



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Do any of you guys use a Ram mount for the Elite 7? If so what model is it?
I bought one but I believe it is too small,mounts to unit fine but it is like the ball is too small to hold it up under any vibration.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I run a ram 111u on mine.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Hook


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I fished the NWT in Port Clinton a few weeks back. The one pro I was paired with had a Ranger. I asked him about his mounts because they were so stout. They were a company out of Minnesota called Stabil-Mount. The card he gave me for the company had a name of Jim Preissner 612-747-0658 email [email protected] I was very impressed with how strong the mounts were with zero play. Maybe give them a call. I have a 10% off any order card. You are welcomed to it if you decide to order from them. Or let the guy you speak with know and they may just knock it off the top.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

HookSet Harvey said:


> I run a ram 111u on mine.


I use the RAM 111-u on mine also.... no problems.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

not pushing anyone but it was impressive stuff. here is a link. I am sure ram mounts are good stuff too.

http://www.stabil-mount.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cisco makes electronic mounts as well. More flexibility over stabil but depends on where and how you are mounting stabil slightly small in profile


----------

